# Fi Audio Giveaway Reminder!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Less than 20 days remaining to qualify for the Fi Audio Q18 Giveaway!*

*Don't miss this opportunity to win one of two customized Q18 drivers? *










The Q Series of subwoofers is Fi Audio's sound quality reference line. Featuring a hefty double stack motor structure with a heavily bumped t-yoke, the 27mm of Xmax allows for incredibly detailed, tight, and powerful bass. Dual progressive spiders keep the incredible linear excursion of this sub under control, while the extra heavy lead wire feeds the giant voice coil. Working well in several different applications, the Q18 is the new bottom octave benchmark.

Q Series: 12”, 15”, and 18”
Dual 1, 2, 4, or 8 Ohm
Cast basket
Wrap around gasket
Kraft pulp fiber reinforced cone
Single layer wide foam surround
Push terminals
Extra heavy lead wire
FEA optimized motor
3” diameter 4 layer coil
Double stack magnets
Dual progressive spiders

*Q18*

DUAL 1, 2, 4, or 8 Ohm

Fs: 24.5 Hz | 23.8 Hz
Re: 0.7 Ohms/coil | 1.4 Ohms/coil
Qms: 5.66 | 5.73
Qes: .64 | .63
Qts: .58 | .57
Mms: 322g | 342g
Cms: 0.13mm/N | 0.13mm/N
Sd: 1210cm^2 | 1210cm^2
Vas: 268 l | 268 l
Spl: 89.7dB 1W/1m | 89.4dB 1W/1m
Bl: 10.4 N/A | 15.1 N/A
Xmax: 27mm
Rms: 1000W
Sub OD: 18.500”
Cut ID: 16.750”
Mounting depth: 10.000”
Displacement: 0.24cuft

Price: $309.00 *FREE! For two lucky winners!*
*shipping is included to U.S. and Canadian addresses only.

These drivers will be customized to meet your install application! 

IB, Sealed or Ported... obviously within the physical limits of the motor and parts.

This may delay shipment a few days, but you will have a driver to meet your needs.

_***You must have been registered by February 15, 2008 to qualify!_

*Check out this thread for full details on qualification!*


----------

